# Steps to Swaping S2 Drives?



## ebf (Mar 21, 2005)

My the hard drive in my Series2 80hr Lifetime box seems to have given up the ghost (stuck on "powering up"). I have an old, out of service 80hr S2 that I'd like to scavenge the working drive from. Can I just swap them (found simple instructions here)? I don't care about old Season Passes or recordings. Anything special I'll need to do after the physical swap?

Thanks.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

You can only if they are the same model. Just saying Series 2 does not define the exact model. There are many Series 2 models. To define the exact model, look on the label on the back where it begins TCD and the next 3 numbers is the model. 

When you install the drive from another Tivo, you need to do Clear & Delete Everything.


----------



## ebf (Mar 21, 2005)

Yes, sorry I was not clear. They are both Series2 ST 80hr-- 540 versions.


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

If both Tivos are the 540 models, then you can swap the hard drives. You will have to clear and delete and then run guided setup.


----------



## ebf (Mar 21, 2005)

Thanks, shwru980r. That's what I was hoping. My torx driver set should be arriving from Amazon tomorrow so, I can give it a try then!!


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

ebf said:


> Thanks, shwru980r. That's what I was hoping. My torx driver set should be arriving from Amazon tomorrow so, I can give it a try then!!


Didn't happen to include a voltmeter in that order, did you?

While you have the tops off of both machines, examine both power supplies for "capacitor plague".


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

And don't absolutely assume that the drive is the problem.

Get the Ultimate Boot CD (you download the .iso file image, for free, and burn it to cd as an image, and then boot from it), and use the hard drive diagnostic program on it from the manufacturer of the drives and run the long test on both.


----------



## lillevig (Dec 7, 2010)

You should probably test the drives to make sure they are either bad (the old one) or good (the new one). The manufacturer drive test software should be a free download online. To hook the drive to your computer, you can buy a cheap USB to SATA/IDE adapter cable. That will also be useful if you need to burn a Tivo image onto a drive. The imaging SW (I use WinMFS) is free and the images for each model can usually be had by searching for links in the thread in this forum.


----------



## ebf (Mar 21, 2005)

Thanks for the replies, unitron and lillevig. I missed your messages earlier and came back to give an update. The drive swap went fine. The old box booted with the spare box's drive no problem. After a 2+ hour Clear and Delete, I repeated Guided Setup (always fun) and am pretty much back in business. The only issue I have is not being able to get the peanut remote address to stick. (I keep setting it to "2", but it keeps going back to "0".)

As for testing the power supply and hard drive(s), it is too late now, but honestly, I'm lazy and probably wouldn't have bothered had I seen your messages in time anyway.

Thanks for all your advice!


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

ebf said:


> Thanks for the replies, unitron and lillevig. I missed your messages earlier and came back to give an update. The drive swap went fine. The old box booted with the spare box's drive no problem. After a 2+ hour Clear and Delete, I repeated Guided Setup (always fun) and am pretty much back in business. The only issue I have is not being able to get the peanut remote address to stick. (I keep setting it to "2", but it keeps going back to "0".)
> 
> As for testing the power supply and hard drive(s), it is too late now, but honestly, I'm lazy and probably wouldn't have bothered had I seen your messages in time anyway.
> 
> Thanks for all your advice!


Are you using an actual TiVo peanut remote?

And only that remote to operate the TiVo?

And have only one TiVo running in that room?


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

ebf said:


> The only issue I have is not being able to get the peanut remote address to stick. (I keep setting it to "2", but it keeps going back to "0".)


You can set the remote address any time by holding TIVO and PAUSE til the light is on, then press 0-9. (Address 0 is all the addresses 1-9.)

The Tivo will only register the address on the SYSTEM INFORMATION screen.


----------



## ebf (Mar 21, 2005)

unitron said:


> Are you using an actual TiVo peanut remote?
> 
> And only that remote to operate the TiVo?
> 
> And have only one TiVo running in that room?


Yes, mine is an old-style peanut with a dvr 1-2 switch. Yes, this box and remote are a monogamous pair. And yes, however, there is another TiVo in the adjoining room. That TiVo has its own remote and has long been set to "1". That is why I want this other box to be set to respond only to "2".



ThAbtO said:


> You can set the remote address any time by holding TIVO and PAUSE til the light is on, then press 0-9. (Address 0 is all the addresses 1-9.)
> 
> The Tivo will only register the address on the SYSTEM INFORMATION screen.


Indeed, this is what I've done (but I've only used "1" or "2")

Someone in my other thread said something about both the TiVo and remote having to learn the address. I don't quite understand what the remote has to learn except which way the switch is set.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

ebf said:


> Indeed, this is what I've done (but I've only used "1" or "2")
> 
> Someone in my other thread said something about both the TiVo and remote having to learn the address. I don't quite understand what the remote has to learn except which way the switch is set.


See my previous post on how to set remote addresses to control 2 Tivo from 1 remote.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=9367693#post9367693


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

ebf said:


> Yes, mine is an old-style peanut with a dvr 1-2 switch. Yes, this box and remote are a monogamous pair. And yes, however, there is another TiVo in the adjoining room. That TiVo has its own remote and has long been set to "1". That is why I want this other box to be set to respond only to "2".
> 
> Indeed, this is what I've done (but I've only used "1" or "2")
> 
> Someone in my other thread said something about both the TiVo and remote having to learn the address. I don't quite understand what the remote has to learn except which way the switch is set.


Does the remote for the TiVo in the other room have a 1-2 switch?

We don't know yet if the problem is the remote, the TiVo, or someone doing something behind your back.

So we'll have to approach this methodically.


----------



## ebf (Mar 21, 2005)

So, I forced a connection and got the latest OS update (9.x). Following that install, I repeated the remote address setting process. However this time in addition to setting the box to "2", as I want it, I faked setting the remote to "1" (without actually pointing at the TiVo, just the remote button pressing part). It works. It could have been the update, but I am guessing the remote "1" switch needed to be set expressly as well.

Thanks all.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

ebf said:


> So, I forced a connection and got the latest OS update (9.x). Following that install, I repeated the remote address setting process. However this time in addition to setting the box to "2", as I want it, I faked setting the remote to "1" (without actually pointing at the TiVo, just the remote button pressing part). It works. It could have been the update, but I am guessing the remote "1" switch needed to be set expressly as well.
> 
> Thanks all.


When you first get a (new) TiVo remote, it should be set to 0.

Both switch settings.

I don't mean you should do it. I mean it should already be that way.

All TiVos will respond to a remote set to 0 (whether you want them to or not).

All TiVos set to 0 will respond to commands from a remote set to any address 0-9

If you have more than one TiVo in the house you need to make sure that both switch settings on any and all remotes are set to a number other than 0.

In your case, with 2 units and 2 remotes, set both remotes on switch setting 1 and set them to "1" and then put both on switch setting 2 and set both to "2".

Then take the remote for the TiVo in the other room back to the other room and slide the switch back to 1.

Leave the other remote switched to 2.

Make sure any universal remotes in the house are not set up to control TiVos or Philips VCRs or DirecTV receivers.

To marry a TiVo and a remote "address", go into the menu and go to the system information page.

Press the pause and TiVo buttons at the same time until the light comes on and stays on. Press the number button corresponding to the number you want. Then press the right arrow part of the 4 arrow button.

Remember that only works for whichever setting you have the 1-2 switch on.

Then use the channel up-down to go down and see the remote address reported on the system information screen.

Then left arrow out of there.


----------

